# Pistol recommendations for competitive target shooting



## zenshooter (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have done some target shooting when I was much younger and enjoyed it. Although I never shot in a formal competition, I was pretty good at it. Now I have recently purchased a pistol for self-defense, a Glock 23, but am also interested in which guns you recommend if I wanted to pursue competitive target shooting.

Are all the bullets in competitive target shooting the .22 LR ? I am thinking of competing in something like the 25 m target / 25 m rapid fire events. Are all of those done with the .22 LR ?

Is there a maximum barrel length in pistol competitions?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

I suggest you start here with the NRA site that defines EVERYTHING for paper target pistol shooting.

Bullseye Pistol Qualification Program
This sorta falls under the "too much info" category.

The first consideration is the pistol match(s) are shot off-hand. Standing single-hand extended. Not as easy as it might seem.

My club has two different "paper target matches" that are commonly called "Bullseye". 
Neither one follows the NRA Camp Perry "National Championship" full course of 2700 points (270 rounds). 
One is closer to the NRA "target pistol". It is 600 point rimfire, and 600 point centerfire at 25 yards.

The other is a 600 point (60 rds) .22 LR rimfire at 25 yards. This is a popular season long monthly "club match".

Three "courses". Slow-fire, timed fire, rapid fire. Iron sights OK, and optical sights are allowed. Dot reflex is the most popular.
It's kinda complicated, but basically you fire 5 rds, change target, 5 rds. For each course.
That totals 30 rds. So, the whole "first round" is repeated. Ending with 60 rds, 600 point "possible".

Neither of these follow the NRA "real deal", which has slow fire at 50 yds. This doesn't work on our pistol range.
And, I suspect none of us would want our 50 yd. "scores" displayed to the members. :mrgreen:

Yes, there is a max. barrel length. I think 7.5 inches ???

Don't know where you live, but explore for any local clubs. I'd think any gun store would "know" for your area. Good Luck ! :smt1099


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Oops, you asked about "pistol recommendations".

How about just saying the "entry level rimfire" is probably good to go with the Ruger semi-auto "Marks I, II, III".
Some Ruger models are "favored" for bullseye. There are several other makes. I have a Browning Buck Mark. Just personal preference.

If you are interested, you can go to Rimfire Central for lots of GOOD info. Lots of folks willing "to help". Just ask.
RimfireCentral.com - Rimfire Community!

There are a couple of "hardware steps up" for people who are into shooting regional or national championship matches.
I don't even know what is "current". The money is way out of my "fun $$$'s" level. I do buy and use "other guns for other things". :mrgreen:


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

No not all competition match is done with the .22 rimfire. One of my favorite is the 3 gun using the .22, a mid range(in my case a a smith& weson mod. 52 .38 spl. wadcutter), and a 1911 in .45 acp. Barrel length is also dependent on what type of competition you are shooting. A real big +1 on the Ruger Mk. 2 or 3, it is not high price and it is an excellent entry level pistol with all kinds of up grade(comp. and match type) out there so as you get better so can the pistol. One of the guy on my postal league team shoots a Ruger Mk.2 and he is NRA Master class shooter.
Also search around your area a see if any clubs or ranges do bullseye match shooting and go watch and talk to some of the people see if that is what you want to do. And what you will need to start. I've never been in a club that the shooters weren't happy to talk about what they were doing.


----------



## CrackEfron (Jan 18, 2013)

zenshooter said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have done some target shooting when I was much younger and enjoyed it. Although I never shot in a formal competition, I was pretty good at it. Now I have recently purchased a pistol for self-defense, a Glock 23, but am also interested in which guns you recommend if I wanted to pursue competitive target shooting.
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't Glock have an excellent competition program? GLOCK Sport Shooting Foundation | Shooting Sports | GLOCK USA
Also when you join you get $100 off the next glock purchase. And they clean and fix your Glock for free right there at the competition. Oh and you have about 50% chance to win something at every GSSF competition you participate in. Now I want to get a Glock too lol!


----------

